# Success!!! Now which ones should I get...?



## BelieveInBlue (Jul 17, 2011)

So I finally convinced my boss to order a huge shipment of dwarf cichlids in, and he's finally caved and agreed. The dwarves arrived last night, and I can't decide what to get  Here's what's available to me:

Bolivian ram 
Blue ram (not GBR, but wild blue rams)
Apistogramma cacatuoides - triple red
Apistogramma cacatuoides - red
Apistogramma cacatuoides - orange flash
Apistogramma baenschi - F2
Apistogramma agassizii - red
Apistogramma panduro
Apistogramma bitaeniata
Apistogramma macmasteri
Apistogramma sp. morado
Apistogramma nijsseni
Apistogramma borelli
Apistogramma trifasciata

So many choices, so little tanks... Suggestions?  Looking for a couple to breed, and one for display. I've bred cacatuoides before as well as borelli, and I've kept panduro + nijsseni, though I never got the chance to breed them.


----------



## Aulonocara_Freak (May 19, 2011)

Well how many tank's do u have open for renting? lol

I think

Apistogramma trifasciata 
Apistogramma nijsseni 
Apistogramma panduro 
Blue ram (not GBR, but wild blue rams)
Apistogramma baenschi - F2

I would do those, but it's truly up to you!


----------



## MonteSS (Dec 8, 2008)

Apistogramma baenschi is my favorite. They are a pairing apisto.

...Bill


----------



## TeteRouge (Feb 15, 2009)

LOL, I (and I'll bet others) wish I had the problem of deciding _which_ ones as opposed to finding _any_ ones


----------



## little_b10 (Jan 29, 2008)

I'm lucky to find Bolivians up here in Alaska. I would love to have a selection like that.


----------



## BelieveInBlue (Jul 17, 2011)

TeteRouge said:


> LOL, I (and I'll bet others) wish I had the problem of deciding _which_ ones as opposed to finding _any_ ones


Trust me, having this many choices is not a good thing... 

And I have three tanks open atm, probably going to have 1 species to display and 2 to breed. Leaning towards the F2 baenschi and agaissizii for breeding. Maybe trifasciata or cacatuoides for display?



> Apistogramma baenschi is my favorite. They are a pairing apisto.


Really? In that case I think this would be fit nicely into my 20H... probably get a male and 2-3 females and let him pick a mate.

3 tanks, 14 choices of dwarves... :lol: this is a tough choice indeed...


----------



## Chromedome52 (Jul 25, 2009)

I would consider _bitaeniata _as your display fish. A large male is capable of very flashy displays, on a par with the funny colored Cacs, and he gets bigger than the _trifasciata_.

I would personally want the _baenschi _to try and breed. The _macmasteri _are not difficult to breed, so long as the female can lock out the male. And he can get fairly large, too.


----------



## Chromedome52 (Jul 25, 2009)

Just thought I'd show one of my _bitaeniata _boys from years past, you can see he's just as impressive as any Cockatoo or _trifasciata_:


----------



## ahud (Aug 22, 2009)

Skip the Rams lol. I see those often.


----------



## MonteSS (Dec 8, 2008)

Yes I had bitaeniata and they were as shown really nice.

...Bill.


----------



## BelieveInBlue (Jul 17, 2011)

Well I went ahead and got a trio of the baenschi, gonna see which female the male picks, if he does favour one at all. The cacatuoides have been sold out (that was quick...), and the bitaeniata are being treated for worms. ATM i'm not sure if i want the agassizii, panduro, trifasciata, or bitaeniata. I've put an order for some supposedly wild caught cacatuoides, which should arrive this monday, and idk if I want two apistos from the same/similar complex. Chrome's picture is tempting though...


----------



## BelieveInBlue (Jul 17, 2011)

Well it appears that, while I was patient enough to wait for the bitaeniata to be de-wormed, the customers were not... Of the apistos, there are only the nijsseni, panduro, trifasicata, borelli, and macmasteri left... The "wild" cacatuoides came in today though, along with a new surprise; what was labelled as Apistogramma agassizii blue. Tempting... very tempting... Two more tanks for dwarves... I already have the baenschi, what else is worth getting? Thinking of the agassizii blue and the cacatuoides... What do you guys think? Or I could see if I can get some other species in...


----------

